
How We Eat: Analyzing 1/2 a Million Meals - Massive Health - dwynings
http://data.massivehealth.com/
======
dwynings
And their official blog post:
[http://blog.massivehealth.com/post/21377192742/how-we-eat-
an...](http://blog.massivehealth.com/post/21377192742/how-we-eat-analyzing-
half-a-million-meals)

------
brucejaywallace
That is crazy....amazing infographics too

